# 18034 P1626 (001 Data bus: missing message from TCU)



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello, I have one error in both engine ECUs > 18034 P1626 (001 Data bus: missing message from TCU)

Car operates normaly, no faults on dash or stored in ECUs, TCU has no error too.
I checked all fuses, i took out Kessy module and did check for water in - negative, same with engines ECUs,
connectors are clear too.

If I check meas. blocks with channels assorted to CAN there are 1s, that means CAN is fine (Kessy,engine ECUs, TCU).
Both batteries are new and got battery booster connected to the car when I am doing diagnostic...

Any idea what to do next ?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Is the DTC reported as 'intermittent' or is it permanent?

Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

speedyj77 said:


> Any idea what to do next ?


Just clear the DTC's and check again. It is probably intermittent, which basically means it occurred once or twice. Such errors can occur any time (sporadically).

Willem


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ty for reply, 
it is not intermittent, after clearing error there is nothing stored, 
but if u read fault codes again error is back...

Car is changing gears almost all the time normaly, but if u are keeping throttle in same position (car is not accelerating or decelerating) engine's RPMs start to bounce like 200 RPMs up and down, if u move selector lever to manual gear change position it stops...
Sometimes when u are braking to full stop it doesnt shift down to D1, but holds D2 and next drive off is pretty rough.
Overall manual gear change is much better and I think it indicates, that there is really problem in communication via CAN BUS.
Strange is that car doesnt light up engine malfunction indicator and shift pattern display is normal too (no orange background under all gears).

I found exact same problems with google, but with no solutions http://www.auto-professionals.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=2874


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Which model and year of Phaeton is this? In some models the transmission controller is in the plenum chamber, in others it is integrated within the transmission itself.

Either way, it will be worth checking the electrical connectors at the controller (if separate) and at the transmission housing for water ingress or corrosion.

Chris


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

It is 2004 V10 5.0 with 09f tranny, so ecu is inside of it, wiring to tranny is checked. If i can trust VCDS CAN is running on both wires.
By engine ECUs are every connections checked.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi (sorry, I don't know your name),

If the car transmission change was bad then I would suspect the transmission controller electronics had overheated at some time. Is the transmission cooler (ATF-to-air) which is slung under the gearbox free from mud and obstructions?

However, since the car is performing well I am speculating that the issue is caused during the scan itself. 

1. Have you tried resetting the CAN Gateway controller at address 19 (by re-coding it with the same code)? Although this is not directly in the communications path between the ECUs and the transmission controller, it could have an effect during diagnostics by squegging its requests. If this makes no difference, try pulling and replacing its fuse first, then resetting it. This will also reset the diagnostics communications processor.

2. Check the software level at the Gateway controller.

3. Make sure that your VCDS cable is a good one. Some rogue copies do not communicate well with the Gateway diagnostics processor and might (I'm guessing) cause multiple data requests that could block some critical bus communications.


Chris


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Paximus said:


> Hi (sorry, I don't know your name),
> 
> If the car transmission change was bad then I would suspect the transmission controller electronics had overheated at some time. Is the transmission cooler (ATF-to-air) which is slung under the gearbox free from mud and obstructions?


This tranny has ATF to water cooler, issue doesnt change with temperature. Oil to air is differencial cooler.


> However, since the car is performing well I am speculating that the issue is caused during the scan itself.


Dont think so, it doesnt operate well in AT tranny mode sometimes


> 1. Have you tried resetting the CAN Gateway controller at address 19 (by re-coding it with the same code)? Although this is not directly in the communications path between the ECUs and the transmission controller, it could have an effect during diagnostics by squegging its requests. If this makes no difference, try pulling and replacing its fuse first, then resetting it. This will also reset the diagnostics communications processor.


It doesnt help, I did it before.


> 2. Check the software level at the Gateway controller.


Dont know what You mean 



> 3. Make sure that your VCDS cable is a good one. Some rogue copies do not communicate well with the Gateway diagnostics processor and might (I'm guessing) cause multiple data requests that could block some critical bus communications.


VCDS is official from our local dealer.

Thank You, Jacob


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> 2. Check the software level at the Gateway controller.


Hi Jacob,

I was thinking about the software version installed in the J533 diagnostics interface in the dash panel insert, which is physically part of the J285 dash control unit. It has a direct connection to the powertrain CAN-bus between the ECU and Transmission.

There was a Technical Bulletin describing the update procedure for the combi-instrument software, required to correct some CAN-Bus packet loss, but I don't know if this also updated the Gateway:

TB Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI or Y24)


Chris


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Speedy,
I would say that your simptoms are related to the torque converter clutch misbehaving. The torque converter clutch is controlled by a solenoid valve. 
Have a loot at this. It is the Sonnax check and repair manual for the mechatronics unit. It might help.
Good luck!

Gabriel


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry guys, I was pretty bussy with my costumers cars so I had no time for my own car...

That idea about torque converter control valve can be true, but it will solve only some issues when driving, but thank You very much for the link, I have learned some new informations.

Back to error in engine ECU.
Here is SCAN of all ECUs, my VCDS is localized by our local dealer so, if u need to translate something, pls ask 


```
Pondělí,30,Prosinec,2013,14:29:05:17583
VCDS -- Windows VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS verze: 12.12.0.0
Verze dat: 20131014


VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ48006959   Výrobní štítek: 


Model: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Sken: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
          34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
 
VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ48006959   Kilometry: 262750km
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 01: Motor        Labely: nevybrány
   Řídící jednotka SW: 070 906 016 CM    HW: 028 101 073 7
   Díl: V10 5,0L EDCA000AGMŞ7001  
   Kódování: 0000175
   Dílna #: WSC 28967 401 98139
   VCID: 5DB5D7F8877521F6DF5-5120

1 nalezena chyba:
18034 - datovy BUS pohonu 
            P1626 - 001 - chybejici sdeleni od ridici jednotky prevodu
             info o závadě:
                    Otáčky: 0 /min
                    Kroutící moment: 734.7 Nm
                    Rychlost: 0.0 km/h
                    Výkon/klapka: 0.0 %
                    Napětí: 11.25 V
                    Provozní stav: 00010100
                    Provozní stav: 00000000
                    Provozní stav: 11111111

Readiness: 0 0 X X X 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 02: Aut. převodovka        Labely: nevybrány
   Řídící jednotka SW: 09F 927 760 B    HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
   Díl: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 1202  
   Kódování: 0000101
   Dílna #: WSC 00001 001 00001
   VCID: 306B5E4CA067FC9E243-5120

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 03: ABS brzdy        Labely: User\3D0-614-517.clb
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 614 517 R
   Díl: ESP 5.7 allrad  H33 0043  
   Kódování: 0008646
   Dílna #: WSC 24899 000 00000
   VCID: 316D5B48AB6DF5962BD-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 05: Oprávnění startu        Labely: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
   Řídící jednotka SW: 3D0 909 135 J    HW: 5WK 470 21
   Díl:    Kessy            6400  
   Kódování: 0000232
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2C534A3C8C4F987E18B-5102

   Subsystém 1 - Řídící jednotka: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Díl: ELV                 XXXX

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 06: Paměť sedadla S        Labely: 3D0-959-759.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 959 759 B
   Díl: Sitzmemory D1 BF    1401  
   Kódování: 0000003
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 35656F585F05D9B6775-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 07: Zobraz. jednotka        Labely: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 035 007 L
   Díl:    ZAB COCKPIT      0220  
   Kódování: 0400535
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 224FA404FE8B5E0EA27-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 08: Klima/topení        Labely: 3D0-907-040.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 907 040 F
   Díl: Climatronic D1      1132  
   Kódování: 0000001
   Dílna #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 214DAB08FB8D4516BBD-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 09: Centrální elektrika        Labely: SVO\3D0-937-049-V1.clb
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 937 049 G
   Díl: STG.Bordnetz        5001  
   Kódování: 0000003
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2E574034BA53EA6E36F-5120

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 11: Motor II        Labely: nevybrány
   Řídící jednotka SW: 070 906 016 CM    HW: 028 101 073 7
   Díl: V10 5,0L EDCA000AGSŞ7001  
   Kódování: 0000175
   Dílna #: WSC 28967 401 98139
   VCID: 5DB5D7F8877521F6DF5-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 13: Regulace odstupu        Labely: nevybrány
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 907 567 D
   Díl: AC101 V10D6HP324 09 0333  
   Kódování: 0001031
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2D554738B75591760F5-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 15: Airbagy        Labely: User\3D0-909-601.clb
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 909 601 D
   Díl: X8 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0925  
   Kódování: 0022584
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2443A21CE49F503ED0B-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 16: Elektronika volantu        Labely: 3D0-953-549.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 953 549 B
   Díl: Lenksäulenmodul     3301  
   Kódování: 0000022
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2C534A3C8C4F987E18B-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 17: Přístrojová deska        Labely: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 920 881 S
   Díl: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0421  
   Kódování: 0007121
   Dílna #: WSC 40355 150 01157
   VCID: 366768544203D2AE7EF-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 18: Přídavné topení        Labely: nevybrány
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 815 005 M
   Díl: Standheizung        2415  
   Dílna #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2759B51095A9BB26F59-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 19: CAN Gateway        Labely: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 6N0 909 901 
   Díl: Gateway K<>CAN      0101  
   Kódování: 0000006
   Dílna #: WSC 24899 124 04579
   VCID: F0EB1E4CE0E73C9EE43-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 23: Posilovač brzd        Labely: 3D0-907-563.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 907 563 B
   Díl: BREMSBOOSTER        4010  
   Dílna #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2759B51095A9BB26F59-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 29: Levé světlo Master        Labely: User\3D0-909-157.clb
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 909 157 
   Díl: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l)  X012  
   Kódování: 0000001
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: E6C77814D223E22E8EF-50E6

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 34: Řízení výšky        Labely: User\3D0-907-553-V1.clb
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 907 553 B
   Díl: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101  
   Kódování: 0015500
   Dílna #: WSC 40355 150 01157
   VCID: 2647B81492A3A22ECEF-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 36: Paměť sedadla Ř        Labely: 3D0-959-760.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 959 760 B
   Díl: Sitzmemory D1 F     1401  
   Kódování: 0000004
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 2D554738B75591760F5-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 37: Navigace        Labely: 3D0-919-887.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 919 887 B
   Díl:    NAVIGATION       0168  
   Kódování: 0400000
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 336151405171C786591-5102

1 nalezena chyba:
00668 - palubni napeti - svorka 30 
            002 - dolni hranice prekrocena

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 38: Elektronika střechy        Labely: 3D0-907-135.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 907 135 B
   Díl: Dachmodul           0605  
   Kódování: 0000023
   Dílna #: WSC 40355 150 01157
   VCID: 224FA404FE8B5E0EA27-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 39: Pravé světlo Slave        Labely: 3D0-909-158.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 909 158 
   Díl: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r)  X012  
   Kódování: 0000001
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: E7D97510D529FB26B59-5120

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 46: Komfort systém        Labely: 3D0-959-933.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 959 933 E
   Díl: 09 HSG              3211  
   Kódování: 0000034
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 326F5444AE6BCE8E527

   Subsystém 1 - Řídící jednotka: 3D1 959 701 D
   Díl: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

   Subsystém 2 - Řídící jednotka: 3D1 959 702 D
   Díl: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

   Subsystém 3 - Řídící jednotka: 3D0 959 703 D
   Díl: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104

   Subsystém 4 - Řídící jednotka: 3D0 959 704 D
   Díl: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104

   Subsystém 5 - Řídící jednotka: 7L0 907 719 
   Díl:    Neigungssensor   0020


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 47: Audio soustava        Labely: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 035 456 A
   Díl: 12K-AUDIOVERST      0110  
   Dílna #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 1F49ADF0CDF973E68D9-5120

   Subsystém 1 - Řídící jednotka: 3D0 035 456 A
   Díl: 12K-AUDIOVERST      0110
   Pozn.: Nadměrné množství přenosových chyb


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 57: TV Tuner        Labely: 3D0-919-146.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 919 146 
   Díl: TV Tuner        H07 1205  
   Kódování: 0000010
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: E5C57F182F25E936875-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 68: El. stěračů        Labely: 3D1-955-119.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D1 955 119 
   Díl: Front Wiper         2005  
   Dílna #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: E6C77814D223E22E8EF-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 71: Nabíjení baterie        Labely: 3D0-915-181.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 915 181 C
   Díl: Batteriemanagement  2700  
   Dílna #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2341A100E1915706A91-5120

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 76: Park. pomocník        Labely: 3D0-919-283.lbl
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 919 283 C
   Díl: 01 Einparkhilfe     0807  
   Dílna #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2A5F4C2486BB864EEA7-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresa 77: Telefon        Labely: nevybrány
   Řídící jednotka: 3D0 035 704 D
   Díl: Telefon             8110  
   Dílna #: WSC 01065 000 00000
   VCID: 1E3790F4CAF37AEE86F-5102

Nenalezena žádná chyba.

Konec   -------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello again,
There are a couple of things that brought my attention: 
1) A voltage reading of only 11.25V when the fault ocurred.
2) A low voltage related fault on the Navigation system.
Are you 100% sure that there are no issues with the convenience battery, I mean the one on the driver's side? 
Is the transmission control unit harness in good condition?
Did you check the condition of the harness connector on the transmission side and on the transmission control unit side? The transmission control unit is on the right hand side of the plenum chamber.

Gabriel


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank You for Your reply...

yeah voltage was lower atm, but both batteries are new, it was caused due to long parking, Phaeton is really DC current hungry monster 
1)fault is same with engine running and voltage over 12.5V
2)it will dissapear with engine on 

harness is fine, as I described earlier, wiring loom si checked wire by wire from connector to connector, this V10 has no separate TCU, TCU is located in the tranny.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

speedyj77 said:


> this V10 has no separate TCU, TCU is located in the tranny.


Yeap you are right! I have just checked it. Sorry
With regards to the low voltage figures, when the car is running under normal driving conditions or at idle the voltage should be around 14V. What is the reading from the dashboard voltmeter?
Alternatively, you can check that at the engine poles under the red cap, the one without a stud is the convenience battery, the one with a stud is the starting battery. If you want to check the voltage when the engine is not running, wait a few minutes after opening the hood so that all the control units turn off, then you shoud be getting arround 12.5-12.6V for the convenience battery and about 13V for the starting battery.
By the way, did you check not only the continuity of the wires from connector to connector, but also the resistance?

Gabriel

P.S. This a full measuring block reading from my transmission. Perhaps you can use it to check yours.

_;SW:09L-927-760-N HW:GS1-9.1-1.4 --- Auto Trans
;Component:AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 3402, Coding:0000001
;Thursday,27,June,2013,16:22:34:37412
;VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 Data version: 20111111

1,0,,
1,1,Engine Speed,,Range: 0...8160 RPM
;704 /min,RPM,
1,2,Transmission,Speed (G182),Specification: 0...8160 RPM
;704 /min,RPM,
1,3,Transmission,Outp. Speed (G195),Range: 0...8160 RPM
;0 /min,RPM,
1,4,Engaged Gear,,Range: 1/2/3/4/5/6/1M/R
;0 , ,
;
;
2,0,,
2,1,Curret,Shift Program,See Label File
;10.0,(no units),
2,2,Accelerator Pedal,Position,Range: 0.0...100.0 %
;0.0 %,Load,
2,3,Transmission,Outp. Speed (G195),Range: 0...8160 RPM
;0 /min,RPM,
2,4,Engaged Gear,,Range: 1/2/3/4/5/6/1M/R
;0 , ,
;
;
3,0,,
3,1,Brake Light,Switch,Range: Brakes/[No Display]
; , ,
3,2,Shift Lock,Solenoid (N110),Range: PN active/PN inactive

R/D/S = PN inactive
P/N/Brake not applied = PN active
P/N/Brake applied = PN inactive
;PN Active, ,
3,3,Vehicle Speed,,
;0.0 km/h,Speed,
3,4,Supply Voltage,(Valves),Specification: approx. Battery Voltage
;13.30 V,Voltage,
;
;
4,0,,
4,1,Transmission Fluid,Temperature (G93),Range: -40.0...+150.0 °C
Specification (Level Check): 30.0...50.0 °C (See Factory Repair Manual for Details!!!)
;93.0°C,Temperature,
4,2,Selector Lever,Position,Range: P/Z1(P-R)/R/Z1(R-N)/N/Z2(N-D)/D/Z3(D-S)/S
;P , ,
4,3,Multi-Function,Switch (F125),0010 = P
0011 = Z1 (between P/R)
0001 = R
0101 = Z1 (between R/N)
0100 = N
1100 = Z2 (between N/D)
1110 = D
1111 = Z3 (between D/S)
1101 = S
; 0010,Bin. Bits,
4,4,OBD-Info,,xxx1 = Engine Start recognized
xx1x = Warm-Up Cycle recognized
x1xx = Driving Cycle recognized
1xxx = Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active
; 0101,Bin. Bits,
;
;
5,0,,
5,1,Solenoid Valve 1,(N88),OFF = R/1/2/3
ON = 4/5/6
;OFF , ,
5,2,Pressure Control,Valve 1 (N215),
;0.050 A,Current,
5,3,Pressure Control,Valve 2 (N216),
;0.850 A,Current,
5,4,Engaged Gear,,Range: 1/2/3/4/5/6/1M/R
;0 , ,
;
;
6,0,,
6,1,Pressure Control,Valve 3 (N217),
;0.050 A,Current,
6,2,Pressure Control,Valve 4 (N218),
;0.620 A,Current,
6,3,Pressure Control,Valve 5 (N233),
;0.780 A,Current,
6,4,Pressure Control,Valve 6 (N371),
;0.050 A,Current,
;
;
7,0,,
7,1,Transmission Fluid,Temperature (G93),Range: -40.0...+150.0 °C
Specification (Level Check): 30.0...50.0 °C (See Factory Repair Manual for Details!!!)
;93.0°C,Temperature,
7,2,Pressure Control,Valve 6 (N371),
;0.050 A,Current,
7,3,Torque Converter,Clutch Status,
;TC Open , ,
7,4,Torque Converter,Slip,
;0 /min,RPM,
;
;
8,0,,
8,1,Kick-Down,Switch,Range: Kick-Down/[No Display]
; , ,
8,2,Accelerator Pedal,Position,Range: 0.0...100.0 %
;0.0 %,Load,
8,3,Driving Mode,,Range: Deceleration (Engine Brake)/[No Display] (Acceleration)
; , ,
8,4,Control Module,Temperature,Range: -40.0...+150.0 °C
;95.0°C,Temperature,
;
;
9,0,,
9,1,Engine Torque,,
;8.0 Nm,Torque,
9,2,Engine Speed,,Range: 0...8160 RPM
;704 /min,RPM,
9,3,Accelerator Pedal,Position,Range: 0.0...100.0 %
;0.0 %,Load,
9,4,Dynamic Shift,Program,See Label File
;8.0,(no units),
;
;
10,0,,
10,1,Torque Converter,Amplification,Range: 0.00...2.55
;1.01,(no units),
10,2,Engine Speed,,Range: 0...8160 RPM
;704 /min,RPM,
10,3,Engaged Gear,,Range: 1/2/3/4/5/6/1M/R
;0 , ,
10,4,Acceleration,,
;0.000 m/s^2,Acceleration,
;
;
11,0,,
11,1,Selector Lever,Position,Range: P/Z1(P-R)/R/Z1(R-N)/N/Z2(N-D)/D/Z3(D-S)/S
;P , ,
11,2,Tiptronic Switch,(F189) Recognition,Range: M-Switch (Operated)/[No Display] (Not Operated)
; , ,
11,3,Tiptronic Switch,(F189) Up/Down,Range: Up Switch/Down Switch/[No Display] (Not Operated)
; , ,
11,4,Tiptronic Buttons,&& Shift Paddels,See Label File
; 00000,Bin. Bits,
;
;
12,0,,
12,1,Nominal,Engine Torque,
;620.0 Nm,Torque,
12,2,Engine Variant,(ECU Signal),
;10.0,(no units),
12,3,Transm. Variant,(ECU Signal),
;10.0,(no units),
12,4,CAN Software Level,(ECU Signal),
;27.0,(no units),
;
;
13,0,,
13,1,Selector Lever,Position,Range: P/Z1(P-R)/R/Z1(R-N)/N/Z2(N-D)/D/Z3(D-S)/S
;P , ,
13,2,Shift Lock,Solenoid (N110),Range: PN active/PN inactive

R/D/S = PN inactive
P/N/Brake not applied = PN active
P/N/Brake applied = PN inactive
;PN Active, ,
13,3,Multi-Function,Switch (F125),0010 = P
0011 = Z1 (between P/R)
0001 = R
0101 = Z1 (between R/N)
0100 = N
1100 = Z2 (between N/D)
1110 = D
1111 = Z3 (between D/S)
1101 = S
; 0010,Bin. Bits,
13,4,Voltage,(Terminal 30),Specification: min. 9.0 V
;13.40 V,Voltage,
;
;
14,0,,
14,1,Transmission Fluid,Temperature (G93),Range: -40.0...+150.0 °C
Specification (Level Check): 30.0...50.0 °C (See Factory Repair Manual for Details!!!)
;93.0°C,Temperature,
14,2,Control Module,Temperature,Range: -40.0...+150.0 °C
;95.0°C,Temperature,
14,3,Thermal Protection,,Range: 0 (not active) / 1 (active)
Specification: 0
; 0, ,
14,4,Maximum,Engine Torque,
;450.0 Nm,Torque,
;
;
15,0,,
15,1,,,
;X , ,
15,2,,,
;P , ,
15,3,,,
;0.0,(no units),
15,4,Transmission Fluid,Temperature (G93),Range: -40.0...+150.0 °C
Specification (Level Check): 30.0...50.0 °C (See Factory Repair Manual for Details!!!)
;92.0°C,Temperature,
;
;
16,0,,
16,1,Accelerator Pedal,Position,Range: 0.0...100.0 %
;0.0 %,Load,
16,2,Vehicle Speed,,
;0.0 km/h,Speed,
16,3,Curret,Shift Program,See Label File
;10.0,(no units),
16,4,Dynamic Shift,Program,See Label File
;8.0,(no units),
;
;
17,0,,
17,1,Control Module,Afterrun,Range: Afterrun/[No Display]
;----------, ,
17,2,Supply Voltage,(Terminal 30),
;13.40 V,Voltage,
17,3,Supply Voltage,(Terminal 15),
;14.00 V,Voltage,
17,4,CAN-Information,(Terminal 15),Range: Term 15 On/Term 15 Off
;Term 15 On, ,
;
;
27,0,,
27,1,,,
; -, ,
27,2,,,
;3.0,(no units),
27,3,,,
;0.0,(no units),
27,4,,,
; A, ,
;
;
40,0,,
40,1,,,
;193.0,(no units),
40,2,,,
;34.0,(no units),
40,3,,,
;0.0,(no units),
40,4,,,
;7.65 s,Time,
;
;
41,0,,
41,1,,,
;768 /min,RPM,
41,2,,,
;736 /min,RPM,
41,3,,,
;0 /min,RPM,
41,4,,,
;0.0 Nm,Torque,
;
;
42,0,,
42,1,,,
;0.0 %,Load,
42,2,,,
;52.0°C,Temperature,
42,3,,,
;14.20 V,Voltage,
42,4,,,
;13.60 V,Voltage,
;
;
43,0,,
43,1,,,
;1101111 ,Bin. Bits,
43,2,,,
;00000011,Bin. Bits,
43,3,,,
;0 0110 0,Bin. Bits,
43,4,,,
;52.0°C,Temperature,
;
;
44,0,,
44,1,,,
;0.048 A,Current,
44,2,,,
;0.848 A,Current,
44,3,,,
;0.048 A,Current,
44,4,,,
;0.632 A,Current,
;
;
45,0,,
45,1,,,
;0.784 A,Current,
45,2,,,
;0.048 A,Current,
45,3,,,
; 00 ,Bin. Bits,
45,4,,,
;0000 ,Bin. Bits,
;
;
46,0,,
46,1,,,
; 000000,Bin. Bits,
46,2,,,
;00 0,Bin. Bits,
46,3,,,
; 001111,Bin. Bits,
46,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
47,0,,
47,1,,,
;0.0 km/h,Speed,
47,2,,,
;1101111 ,Bin. Bits,
47,3,,,
;7.65 s,Time,
47,4,,,
; 11110,Bin. Bits,
;
;
48,0,,
48,1,,,
;820.0 Nm,Torque,
48,2,,,
;72.0,(no units),
48,3,,,
;10.0,(no units),
48,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
49,0,,
49,1,,,
;00, ,
49,2,,,
;00, ,
49,3,,,
;00, ,
49,4,,,
;00, ,
;
;
60,0,,
60,1,,,
;23.0,(no units),
60,2,,,
;S , ,
60,3,,,
;113.0°C,Temperature,
60,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
61,0,,
61,1,,,
;1267017177 ZYNR34020EZF,(no units),
;
;
62,0,,
62,1,,,
;2.0,(no units),
62,2,,,
;10.0,(no units),
62,3,,,
;-1.0,(no units),
62,4,,,
;15.0,(no units),
;
;
63,0,,
63,1,,,
;0.0,(no units),
63,2,,,
;0.0,(no units),
63,3,,,
; , ,
63,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
64,0,,
64,1,,,
;65.0 Nm,Torque,
64,2,,,
;75.0 Nm,Torque,
64,3,,,
;75.0 Nm,Torque,
64,4,,,
;75.0 Nm,Torque,
;
;
65,0,,
65,1,,,
;615.0 Nm,Torque,
65,2,,,
;615.0 Nm,Torque,
65,3,,,
;75.0 Nm,Torque,
65,4,,,
;0.0,(no units),
;
;
66,0,,
66,1,,,
;5.0 Nm,Torque,
66,2,,,
;0.0,(no units),
66,3,,,
; , ,
66,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
67,0,,
67,1,,,
;75.0 Nm,Torque,
67,2,,,
;75.0 Nm,Torque,
67,3,,,
;615.0 Nm,Torque,
67,4,,,
;615.0 Nm,Torque,
;
;
68,0,,
68,1,,,
;65.0 Nm,Torque,
68,2,,,
;10.0 Nm,Torque,
68,3,,,
; , ,
68,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
69,0,,
69,1,,,
;1020.0 Nm,Torque,
69,2,,,
; 000,Bin. Bits,
69,3,,,
;515.0 Nm,Torque,
69,4,,,
; 101,Bin. Bits,
;
;
70,0,,
70,1,,,
;0.0,(no units),
70,2,,,
;0.0 %,Load,
70,3,,,
; , ,
70,4,,,
;615.0 Nm,Torque,
;
;
71,0,,
71,1,,,
;XX, ,
71,2,,,
; P, ,
71,3,,,
;0.00 ms,Inj. On Time,
71,4,,,
;127.50 ms,Inj. On Time,
;
;
72,0,,
72,1,,,
;0.00 ms,Inj. On Time,
72,2,,,
;127.50 ms,Inj. On Time,
72,3,,,
; , ,
72,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
73,0,,
73,1,,,
;-250 mbar,Pressure,
73,2,,,
;37.0,(no units),
73,3,,,
;-8.0 ms,Time Corr.,
73,4,,,
;37.0,(no units),
;
;
74,0,,
74,1,,,
;-300 mbar,Pressure,
74,2,,,
;71.0,(no units),
74,3,,,
;22.0 ms,Time Corr.,
74,4,,,
;70.0,(no units),
;
;
75,0,,
75,1,,,
;-160 mbar,Pressure,
75,2,,,
;47.0,(no units),
75,3,,,
;-10.0 ms,Time Corr.,
75,4,,,
;48.0,(no units),
;
;
76,0,,
76,1,,,
;200 mbar,Pressure,
76,2,,,
;255.0,(no units),
76,3,,,
;0.0 ms,Time Corr.,
76,4,,,
;0.0,(no units),
;
;
77,0,,
77,1,,,
;0 mbar,Pressure,
77,2,,,
;34.0,(no units),
77,3,,,
;0.0 ms,Time Corr.,
77,4,,,
;0.0,(no units),
;
;
109,0,,
109,1,,,
;13:27,Clock,
109,2,,,
;90.5 %,Load,
109,3,,,
;4.0 %,Load,
109,4,,,
;5.0 %,Load,
;
;
114,0,,
114,1,,,
;0000000000000000000000000000000000000000,,
;
;
115,0,,
115,1,,,
;0000000000000000000000000000000000000000,,
;
;
116,0,,
116,1,,,
;0000000000000000000000000000000000000000,,
;
;
117,0,,
117,1,,,
;0484501643040280164305193016430000000000,,
;
;
118,0,,
118,1,,,
;0304901517045570149105193016430234301643,,
;
;
119,0,,
119,1,,,
;0397301643044350164303049016430304901638,,
;
;
120,0,,
120,1,,,
;0304801639032460162803228016150484101643,,
;
;
121,0,,
121,1,,,
;0288201617024510132802451013280288201617,,
;
;
122,0,,
122,1,,,
;0304901643039850161603266016280304901639,,
;
;
123,0,,
123,1,,,
;0484401643045570164303973016430496301643,,
;
;
124,0,,
124,1,,,
;0519301643,,
;
;
125,0,CAN-Databus Powertrain (Communication),
125,1,Engine,Electronics,Specification: Engine 1
Display Range: Engine 1/Engine 0
;Engine 1 , ,
125,2,Brake Electronics,,Specification: ABS 1
Range: ABS 1/ABS 0
;ABS 1 , ,
125,3,Steering Angle,Sensor (G85),Specification: Steer. ang. 1
Range: Steer. ang. 1/Steer. ang. 0
;Steer. ang. 1, ,
125,4,Instrument Cluster,,Specification: Instruments 1
Range: Instruments 1/Instruments 0
;Instruments 1, ,
;
;
126,0,CAN-Databus Powertrain (Communication),
126,1,Distance,Regulation (J428),Specification: Distance 1
Display Range: Distance 1/Distance 0
;Distance 0 , ,
126,2,Parking Brake,Electronics (J540),Specification: Park Brake 1
Display Range: Park Brake 1/Park Brake 0
; , ,
126,3,Steering Wheel,Electronics (J527),Specification: St. Wheel 1
Range: St. Wheel 1/St. Wheel 0
; , ,
126,4,Gateway,(J533),Specification: Gateway 1
Range: Gateway 1/Gateway 0
; , ,
;
;
127,0,CAN-Databus Powertrain (Communication),
127,1,Level Control,,Range: Level 1/Level 0
; , ,
127,2,,,
; , ,
127,3,,,
;Batt.Mgmt 1, ,
127,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
130,0,,
130,1,,,
;-40.0°C,Temperature,
130,2,,,
;-40.0°C,Temperature,
130,3,,,
;0.0,(no units),
130,4,,,
;-40.0°C,Temperature,
;
;
131,0,,
131,1,,,
;13.0,(no units),
131,2,,,
;4.0,(no units),
131,3,,,
;27.0,(no units),
131,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
132,0,,
132,1,,,
;18.0,(no units),
132,2,,,
;11.0,(no units),
132,3,,,
;5.0,(no units),
132,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
225,0,,
225,1,,,
;0.0,(no units),
225,2,,,
;0.0,(no units),
225,3,,,
;0.0,(no units),
225,4,,,
;0.0,(no units),
;
;
226,0,,
226,1,,,
;0.0,(no units),
226,2,,,
; , ,
226,3,,,
; , ,
226,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
227,0,,
227,1,,,
; , ,
227,2,,,
; , ,
227,3,,,
;0.0,(no units),
227,4,,,
; , ,
;
;
228,0,,
228,1,,,
;00260448, ,
;
;
230,0,,
230,1,,,
;S023 E003 M001 A001,,_


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ty for hints mate, but I am not common user.
I believe that this problem has something with coding or communication protocol via CanBus.
I think I will try to let VW reflash engine ECUs. There is nothing i didnt double check already


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

speedyj77 said:


> Ty for hints mate, but I am not common user.
> I believe that this problem has something with coding or communication protocol via CanBus.
> I think I will try to let VW reflash engine ECUs. There is nothing i didnt double check already


I agree that you probably have an electrical or software problem rather than a hardware problem.

I checked some other user's V10 TDI scans and they mostly show 01101 for the transmission controller coding, but at least one does have 00101 like you and they weren't having your problem. I don't have a label file or coding table for that controller so I don't know what the difference is for sure. However, on similar cars and controllers it might indicate whether steering-wheel shift paddles were equipped at the factory.

I found a scan from another owner that got a software upgrade on their car. It was done to both ECMs and the TCM during the same visit. He shows the part numbers for both the old and new software versions. According to his post, your car has the new ECM version but the old TCM version. I checked several other V10 TDI scans and they all have matched "B" or "C" software versions between all three modules. This could definitely explain a software communication problem between the ECMs and the TCM. However, this isn't something that could have started happened spontaneously. There must be some history here that you are not aware of, or have not shared with us yet. Have any of these components been replaced that you know of?

I think you should have a dealer flash the TCM to match the current ECM version.

The 11.25V voltage level in your first scan is very low. You say you had a battery charger hooked up. Just to make sure you're aware, do you know that the battery charger needs to be attached directly to the left-side battery in the trunk? Hooking up to the jump start terminal under the hood will NOT help in this case.

Jason


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

jyoung8607 said:


> I agree that you probably have an electrical or software problem rather than a hardware problem.
> 
> I checked some other user's V10 TDI scans and they mostly show 01101 for the transmission controller coding, but at least one does have 00101 like you and they weren't having your problem. I don't have a label file or coding table for that controller so I don't know what the difference is for sure. However, on similar cars and controllers it might indicate whether steering-wheel shift paddles were equipped at the factory.
> 
> ...


I have tried to change coding of TCM with some numbers i found here (I think only difference are shift paddles, like u said), but TCM doesnt accept any other coding...
I doesnt have complet history of the car..., 

I bought it with bad shifting tranny, before I have changed it, I read all errors in engine ECUs and tranny,
in engine ECUs was stored error with the name of this topic  In tranny were some errors according to slipping clutches... So I bought exactly same tranny and it solved only errors in tranny ECU ( if I dont count, that it shifts all gears )

As I said 1st scan was made after long parking, I know that right battery is just for the start and left one for the rest, I am hooking charger on the terminals on the left battery...
Thank You for info about sw versions, I will check it.. It Looks like very good clue ;-)


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

speedyj77 said:


> ... I bought it with bad shifting tranny, before I have changed it, I read all errors in engine ECUs and tranny,
> in engine ECUs was stored error with the name of this topic  In tranny were some errors according to slipping clutches... So I bought exactly same tranny and it solved only errors in tranny ECU ( if I dont count, that it shifts all gears )
> 
> As I said 1st scan was made after long parking, I know that right battery is just for the start and left one for the rest, I am hooking charger on the terminals on the left battery...
> Thank You for info about sw versions, I will check it.. It Looks like very good clue ;-)


That explains how the software versions came to be out of sync. As you said, the TCM is embedded in the transmission, and you changed the transmission. Now we know there's no evidence this combination worked in the past. It makes me more confident we've found the problem.

If you have copies of your scan from before you changed the transmission, that would be worth looking at. If you still have the old transmission, you might even consider taking out its TCM and installing it in the transmission on your car. However, I'm not sure how much work is involved. Having the dealer flash the new one would be easier and faster.

Your charging procedure sounds good. I just wanted to make sure you were familiar with how it's done because I haven't talked to you before on this forum. Even VW dealer techs are known to make this mistake.

Good luck!

Jason


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

jyoung8607 said:


> That explains how the software versions came to be out of sync. As you said, the TCM is embedded in the transmission, and you changed the transmission. Now we know there's no evidence this combination worked in the past. It makes me more confident we've found the problem.
> 
> If you have copies of your scan from before you changed the transmission, that would be worth looking at. If you still have the old transmission, you might even consider taking out its TCM and installing it in the transmission on your car. However, I'm not sure how much work is involved. Having the dealer flash the new one would be easier and faster.
> 
> ...


Yup, i got old tranny, but as far as I know tranny Ecu is one piece with control valves body, so I am pretty sure I will not try it. In ATF of old tranny where metal particles...
I will try to ask VW dealer for flash of engine and tranny ECUs with latest sw update, I am crossing fingers with hope that this will be solution ...
Stay tuned guys


----------



## PhaetonV10-EST (Nov 5, 2011)

speedyj77 said:


> Yup, i got old tranny, but as far as I know tranny Ecu is one piece with control valves body, so I am pretty sure I will not try it. In ATF of old tranny where metal particles...
> I will try to ask VW dealer for flash of engine and tranny ECUs with latest sw update, I am crossing fingers with hope that this will be solution ...
> Stay tuned guys


Did it help?


----------

